#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-18
<zus> hi
<fyrfaktry> o/
<maxolasersquad> Anyone else here running Flash 11 64-bit yet?
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping ping ping
<DammitJim> good morning guys
<fyrfaktry> morning
<maxolasersquad> fyrfaktry: Good morning.
<ropetin> Hey y
<ropetin> 'all
<c_miller00> jax tech
<c_miller00> everyone storm ready?
<raubvogel> of course, specially since my UPS batteries decided to take a dump ;)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-19
<clintc> gatorlug meeting ==> http://www.gatorlug.org/node/307
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<maxolasersquad> That ... feeling ... when you merge in the wrong branch. :(
<maxolasersquad> Fortunately everything but the merge had been pushed to remote.  Fhew!
<mhall119> um...just bzr revert
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: It was git.  I'm not sure how to revert an entire merge in git.
<mhall119> ah
<mhall119> with bzr, "merge" makes the change to your working set, but not to your history
<mhall119> you have to commit the merge to make it part of the history
<jamalta> does anyone know why jaunty's gone from us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<jamalta> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<jamalta> this seems really weird, since hardy's still in there
<jamalta> nvm, jaunty was eol
<jamalta> hardy's the lts release
<jamalta> silly me :)
<itnet7> :-)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-20
<itnet7> Anyone up for a meeting? I didn't have a chance to send out meeting invites, but will plan to next time
<itnet7> No one has had a chance to add any agenda items 
<n3gbz> Hi, Chris, any thoughts on UDS yet?
<itnet7> n3gbz: are you back in Fla? or will you be during October?
<n3gbz> Not sure!  In Penna (at a McDonalds right now) for a while longer
<itnet7> I was looking at the prices of suites, they are about 3 times as much as I paid last year
<itnet7> for some reason
<itnet7> We are going to be swining your way to visit some family soon, heading up to NJ for a wedding
<itnet7> s/swining/swinging/
<n3gbz> I am way up North near Binghamton NY
<itnet7> Oh... Wow!!
<n3gbz> When is the wedding?
<itnet7> I beleive it's the 31st
<pak33m> hey all
<itnet7> Hey there pak33m !
<pak33m> count me in for uds
<pak33m> :)
<pak33m> this time, i stay for the long hall
<itnet7> coolbeans!
<n3gbz> Hi, pak33m, I have some friends from Tennessee in Orlando for the first time - they ate at Bubba Gumps 
<n3gbz> last night
<pak33m> yeah but have they seen the moie
<pak33m> movie
<pak33m> haha
<pak33m> makes me hungry
<n3gbz> think they are going to Ghirardelli's tonight
<itnet7> We had fun at Bubba Gumps, pak33m remember jussi's b-day?
<pak33m> are you having a meeting? i was trying to put kidos to bed and check it out
<pak33m> omg, that was a scream
<itnet7> pak33m: I think we may hold off this week
<pak33m> brb, gg read at least one chapter
<itnet7> I will send out invites and change the topic to reflect the next one
<pak33m> let's make it f2f this weeknd at stardust
<pak33m> hehe
<n3gbz> Chris, are dates for uds firm?
<itnet7> n3gbz: Yes.... October 24-28 I believe
<itnet7> pak33m: I am going out of town Satuday afternoon, unforunately 
<n3gbz> Chris, now the website has October 31 to November 4
<itnet7> Oh... really?
<itnet7> brb
<itnet7> Whoa, I guess they moved it back a week
<itnet7> The Caribe Royal, Orlando, Florida, USA, 31 October – 4 November, 2011
<itnet7> Wow, this year we'll have to absolutely bring costumes ;-)
<n3gbz> it was changed a few days ago from the earlier dates
<itnet7> I have been kind of out of the loop, work has been kind of crazy lately
<n3gbz> still same place as last year?
<itnet7> Yes
<itnet7> http://uds.ubuntu.com/ for all the registration links, etc.
<pak33m> i still have to see how much time i can take off
<pak33m> still a fair amount of time away anyway
<itnet7> pak33m: you had already heard that the dates changed?
<n3gbz> take care all; battery going dead
<maxolasersquad> Just noticed there's a picture of mhall119 on the UDS website.
<mhall119> cjohnston is in that one too
<maxolasersquad> Cool!
<maxolasersquad> Anyone in the UDS-Orlando grup photo is too, but much smaller.
 * cjohnston would like to be the first to welcome our newest team member, jcastro .... 
<jcastro> hi!
<cjohnston> crashsystems: dantalizing itnet7 jamalta pak33m mhall119 MichelleQ maxolasersquad RoAkSoAx ^^
<MichelleQ> hi jcastro!
<maxolasersquad> cjohnston: Howdy!
<cjohnston> maxolasersquad: jc<tab> not cj<tab> ;-)
<mhall119> oh man, we're just letting anybody in now aren't we
<cjohnston> ouch
<cjohnston> he deserves it mhall119 
 * MichelleQ sends jcastro welcome cookies.
 * maxolasersquad send jcastro welcome sweet tea.
<cjohnston> sweet tea!
<MichelleQ> Please surrender the requisite tooth. 
<jcastro> heh
<cjohnston> and start saying I are one
<mhall119> and y'all
<MichelleQ> also, repeat after me - it's pronounced y'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaall
<mhall119> although he's practically gonna be in Miami
<MichelleQ> hola y'all?
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> with a name like castro, i think he is too far north in boca
<jimmah> me here
<mhall119> not far enough, to be safe
<mhall119> jimmah!
<jimmah> yay jcastro
<MichelleQ> Glad to see we're all in rare form today.
<MichelleQ> jimmah!
<cjohnston> jimmah!
 * jimmah is really pak33m in disguise...with glasses
<MichelleQ> hipster
<mhall119> he'd tell you his real nick, but you've probably never heard of it
<jimmah> we are family
<cjohnston> jimmah: thats alabama
<cjohnston> :-/
<jimmah> maybe dj pak33m is better
 * MichelleQ sings "We are Siamese if you please"
<MichelleQ> for some reason. 
<mhall119> ...
<cjohnston> what if you dont please
<mhall119> jcastro: MichelleQ here is my wife, in case you weren't aware
<jcastro> oh awesome, hi!
<MichelleQ> :-D
<jcastro> I think I follow  you on G+
<MichelleQ> Howdy!
<cjohnston> and the team mom
<jimmah> and cjohnston is my wife
<jimmah> ;)
<MichelleQ> Yeah, I think so
<jimmah> welcome
<cjohnston> but your my b
<mhall119> jimmah: civil union other, please
<jimmah> oh yeah, sorry
<MichelleQ> snert
<mhall119> we don't condone DJ's marrying Firemen in Florida
<cjohnston> hey... here in the OC we will be able to share benifits
<mhall119> though...that'd probably sell well as a calendar
<MichelleQ> I'd buy one
<mhall119> ...
<MichelleQ> ...just sayin'
<MichelleQ> <<crickets>>
 * MichelleQ wanders off now.
<cjohnston> I bet jcastro is rethinking his move
<mhall119> heh
<MichelleQ> At least he's in Boca
<jimmah> yeah, thinking we scared him already
<MichelleQ> shall I go back to cookies?
<jimmah> you should take it to red velvet cake level
<cjohnston> I want cookies
<MichelleQ> jimmah: can totally do red velvet
<MichelleQ> also, coca-cola cake
<jimmah> me, too :)
<jimmah> nom nom nom
<jimmah> MichelleQ: how about that blueberry lemonade
<jimmah> fozen-like
<MichelleQ> also can do.  currently have ton of blueberries
<jimmah> are we planning another veggie bbq at your place?!
<MichelleQ> we totally want to do something team-wide in the fall
<cjohnston> jimmah: i think its 9/1/11 you need to come to our global jam
<jimmah> I'm sure I can do that
<mhall119> jimmah: is pork a vegetable?
<MichelleQ> we're eyeballing sometime in November
<MichelleQ> maybe?
<jimmah> mhall119: only if it's spelled tofurkey
<MichelleQ> There's some in the freezer
<cjohnston> we can spell it whatever you want
<MichelleQ> cjohnston: rofl
<mhall119> look, a pig's body is composed entirely of stuff it eats.  Pigs eat vegetable.  Therefore, pigs are made of vegetables.
<cjohnston> im a vegetarian by proxy
<jimmah> I plan to show my face a lot more. no really, this time I mean it. I've had enough misery, time to get out there and live :)
<mhall119> it's like vegetable concentrate
<MichelleQ> Good for you.  We miss your face.
<MichelleQ> mhall119: V8?
<mhall119> yes, Pork is exactly like V8
<mhall119> only it tastes good
<MichelleQ> I think I just heard jimmah's head asplode.
<cjohnston> hehehe
<mhall119> no, that was his stomach rumbling for some pork
<jimmah> tehe
<jimmah> and tofurkey came out
<MichelleQ> aah, it's like good old times 'round here.
<MichelleQ> now, we just need a wizard.
<mhall119> jimmah: are going to be able to take time to attend UDS in November?
<cjohnston> he'd better
<mhall119> yeah, where is roadmap?
<jimmah> oh yeah, you know it
<MichelleQ> mapping a road elsewhere?
<MichelleQ> dunno... he hasn't been round these parts in a whiel
<MichelleQ> while, even
<MichelleQ> everyone, consult your calendars.  When would be good for some Hall-house Shindig?  Looking at early-mid Novemberish.  itnet7, jimmah, cjohnston, dantalizing, all you folks.  When might work best?
<MichelleQ> bring yo wives.  bring yo children.
<mhall119> we're feeding *everyone* up in here
<MichelleQ> also, there will be drunken merry-go-rounding
<tiemonster> what? where's the pork?
<MichelleQ> our house
<tiemonster> when?
<MichelleQ> that's what we're trying to determine
<tiemonster> I should totally nick highlight the word "pork"
<MichelleQ> rofl
<MichelleQ> if you all ask nicely, I'll fry fish, too
<tiemonster> :-)
<tiemonster> shoot an e-mail to the meetup group when you set a date, and maybe we might be able to make it down
<jimmah> I would be game MichelleQ
<tiemonster> that would be fun
<MichelleQ> We're looking at November
<tiemonster> As long as it's not the 5-6 :-)
<MichelleQ> Trying to decide if it would be wiser to do something the weekend after UDS (which would be the 5th-6th) for all the travellers. 
<tiemonster> crap
<MichelleQ> or push off a week, for the 12th, and run the risk of folks who'd been here for UDS not being able to return for the team shindig
<tiemonster> right
<tiemonster> makes sense to do it after UDS
<MichelleQ> jcastro: will you be up for UDS?
<MichelleQ> where's Alan?
<MichelleQ> hhrm.  itnet7: I know we postponed the team meeting - have we rescheduled a date?
<MichelleQ> at anyrate, I'll put together a meetup and send an announcement when we get a date.
<DammitJim> MichelleQ, !
<MichelleQ> DammitJim: Dude!  
<DammitJim> what's going on?
<MichelleQ> How are the bebes?
<MichelleQ> we're gonna have a shindig sometime in November. 
<MichelleQ> Consult your calendar
<DammitJim> what's a shindig? LOL
<DammitJim> bebes are great! just turned 1
<MichelleQ> everyone, here.  Food.  drunken merry-go-rounding. 
<MichelleQ> gosh, they're 1 already?!  OMG. 
<DammitJim> whoa, sweet!
<DammitJim> kids doing well?
<DammitJim> no more episodes?
<MichelleQ> health wise, Q is so-so, but we're puttering along.
<MichelleQ> He'll be in second grade next month, A will be in 1st.
<tiemonster> MichelleQ: just saw the November 5-6 is free for now \o/
<DammitJim> that's it!
<MichelleQ> yay!
<MichelleQ> Let's plan for Nov. 5, everyone.  
<MichelleQ> :-)
<DammitJim> sounds like fun!
<DammitJim> any more camping trips?
<MichelleQ> not of late.  Hopefully in the fall. 
<MichelleQ> it's too hot at the moment.
<tiemonster> +1
<tiemonster> so hot
<DammitJim> when was the last time you took it out? the keys?
<tiemonster> we bought a kiddie pool so the baby doesn't shrivel up to nothing
<jimmah> MichelleQ: nov works for me and I will have the wee girls in tow
<jimmah> nov 5th that is
<MichelleQ> jimmah: perfect. :-)
<MichelleQ> DammitJim: yeah, the last trip out was the keys
<DammitJim> I loved your blog LOL
<MichelleQ> rofl, I need to pick back up on that. 
<DammitJim> I just put a hitch on our van last night
<MichelleQ> nice!
<DammitJim> starting to look for campers ;)
<DammitJim> you should, it was very entertaining
<MichelleQ> DammitJim: You looking pop-up?
<DammitJim> yeah... probably a Jayco 1207
<MichelleQ> nice
<DammitJim> it's got to be under 2200 lbs dry weight
<jimmah> MichelleQ: you want me to bring dj pak33m too?
<DammitJim> what is yours?
<MichelleQ> jimmah: awesome. 
<DammitJim> jimmah ? pak33m ?
<MichelleQ> DammitJim: ours is a jayco from 1991.  Don't remember the model number.  Somewhere around 2000dry
<pak33m> we're all the same
<DammitJim> lol @ pak33m 
<pak33m> hey DammitJim 
<DammitJim> yeah
<DammitJim> I was looking at a 1996/1998... the ones older than 1994 seem to be in pretty bad shape :(
<MichelleQ> DammitJim: we're actually hoping to upgrade to a hard-sided trailer sometime in the next year
<MichelleQ> yeah, we got lucky.  Our '91 was very well maintained
<DammitJim> MichelleQ, I'm actually looking at a hybrid because the Odyssey can't tow a lot
<MichelleQ> understandable
<DammitJim> what do you think the next best brand is after Jayco?
<MichelleQ> honestly, have no idea
<DammitJim> the crank thing is what has gotten to me... I don't want to deal with the other systems
<MichelleQ> I'd stay with one of the major brands, just for maintainence ease.  
<DammitJim> why did you go Jayco and who did you buy it from?
<MichelleQ> Because it was for sale, and private sale off Craigslist
<MichelleQ> and the price was very right
<DammitJim> :D
<MichelleQ> it really just sorta fell into our laps
<DammitJim> I just have to add all the extra expenses to the van... cooler, wiring harness, etc
<DammitJim> oh really? you weren't like actively looking?
<DammitJim> pak33m, what's up, dude?
<DammitJim> lunch sometime?
<MichelleQ> we were, and we werent.  I put a wanted ad on craigslist... and it sat for the better part of a couple of months before someone responded.
<jimmah> DammitJim: showing my face around here that's all
<DammitJim> lol
<DammitJim> interesting
<DammitJim> what time of the year did you buy? I hear right now is not really camping season
<MichelleQ> we bought ours in...  April? last year.  I think.  I don't remember.  Camping kinda sucks at the moment, just because 1) it's hot as balls, and 2) the mosquitos will physically carry off dogs and small children.
<DammitJim> LOL @ hot as balls..
<DammitJim> I should post something on craigslist
<MichelleQ> it worked for us. 
<DammitJim> I just posted something
<MichelleQ> I was very specific, posted exactly what we wanted and how much we were willing to pay, and then just waited.
<DammitJim> I didn't know craigslist now requires you to put your phone number for posting a wanted add
<MichelleQ> really?  
<MichelleQ> How odd.
<DammitJim> weird
<MichelleQ> AHem - http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1084/detail/
<MichelleQ> Maybe could someone throw that link up on the topic when someone gets a chance?
<cjohnston> MichelleQ: you know thats the day after uds right?
<MichelleQ> Yes
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> just double checking
<MichelleQ> for de travelers
<DammitJim> where is uds at this year?
<MichelleQ> Orlando again
<cjohnston> some city called orlando
<cjohnston> not really sure where it is
<DammitJim> yikrd
<MichelleQ> Some strange and foreign land
<MichelleQ> DammitJim: that some weird acronym I'm not familiar with?
<DammitJim> yikes*
<MichelleQ> was gonna google it
<MichelleQ> cjohnston: wanted to make sure those of us who might be traveling for uds didn't feel obligated to turn around and come *back* a week or two later. 
<MichelleQ> so... one big partay.
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> wait.. thats more traveling for me
<MichelleQ> erm.  
<MichelleQ> I know I'm not a math whiz, but it's better than, oh say, the guys from Miami coming up twice.
<MichelleQ> KWIM?
<itnet7> MichelleQ: I think we need to try and re-establish the 1st and 3rd Tuesday nights @ 9 p.m. with mailing the list the latest link for the LD Team meeting event (so they can add any additional agenda items).
<itnet7> Those appointments seemed to have helped in the past, 
<itnet7> MichelleQ: I don't think we'll see the wizard join us... Perhaps for the event :-)
<MichelleQ> itnet7: I agree with the established meeting. 
<itnet7> Sweet!
<MichelleQ> it'd be good to get us all back at least quasi-active again. 
<MichelleQ> I miss your faces. 
<MichelleQ> all of you.  Not that you have multiple of them, itnet7, on your own.  Tho that would be spiffy.
<itnet7> MichelleQ: I am planning to try get more in the channel... Work has kind of been dragging me a bit lately... but 
<itnet7> :-)
<MichelleQ> I hear ya
<MichelleQ> I've had eleventy billion things going on - and work. 
<itnet7> Do you think it is better to wait until the seconde week of the month when there are five tuesdays?
<itnet7> or second/fourth
<itnet7> it seems like it would be a little more of an even stagger to do it that way
<MichelleQ> I'd go 1st/3rd... and we'll just go an extra week those two months
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: || Our Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, August 2nd, 9:00 pm EST || Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/142/detail/ || http://www.ubuntu-fl.org || Florida LoCo Team Party Coming Soon, check out: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1084/detail/ for more information!
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: || Our Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, August 2nd, 9:00 pm EST || Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/142/detail/ || Team Websit: http://www.ubuntu-fl.org || Florida LoCo Team Party Coming Soon, check out: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1084/detail/ for more information!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-21
<itnet7> maxolasersquad_h: did you receive my reply?
<maxolasersquad_h> itnet7: yes
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7 dude where are u hidding
<dantalizing> MichelleQ: dont think we're gonna stop by after all this weekend ... turns out we have a party back here in gainesville at night, and we're not heading down until saturday morning
<dantalizing> so we're squeezed at both ends
<dantalizing> mhall119: ^^
<mhall119> ack
<dantalizing> syn
<dantalizing> oh wait, wut
<mhall119> acknowledging your msg
<dantalizing> i got it
<dantalizing> i learned about the tcps last week
<mhall119> how's the family?
<dantalizing> busy
<dantalizing> did yall decide on a date for the november thing?
<mhall119> I know the feeling
<mhall119> dantalizing: tentatively, yes
<mhall119> let me find the link
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1084/detail/
<dantalizing> why is it tenative?
<mhall119> because we just decided on it a couple days ago
<dantalizing> so you're not looking for more input?
<mhall119> depends on the input
<dantalizing> i'm dancing around the issue.... i vote for the 20th if bids are still open
<mhall119> of november?
<dantalizing> although the 5th works
<dantalizing> yes
<mhall119> were you going to come down and stay in Orlando for UDS?
<dantalizing> yup
<mhall119> staying friday night too?
<dantalizing> yup
<mhall119> our thinking was that people would still be in Orlando on saturday, so it' wouldn't me as much of a drive for them
<dantalizing> of course
<dantalizing> has anyone talked about doing a loco night again at uds?
<mhall119> not yet
<mhall119> you thinking of a loco meetup, or like the pizza party we did last year?
<dantalizing> the pizza thing
<mhall119> no discussion yet, no
<pak33m> mmm, pizza
<chaynie> when is UDS again?
<chaynie> Also, hey guys. ;)
<pak33m> hey who's coming to orlando
<pak33m> missed it
<pak33m> i know, sutfl
<mhall119> chaynie: first week of Nov.
<chaynie> as in, 10/31-11/4?
<mhall119> yup
<chaynie> I think I can do that.
<MichelleQ> dantalizing: no worries
<MichelleQ> also, I'd be game for organizing some sort of loco night again.
<chaynie> Probably won't be able to do the evening stuff though, grad school doesn't care about UDS. :(
<MichelleQ> chaynie: boo.  You could at least come to the loco event on that Saturday, right?
<chaynie> MichelleQ: That should be fine. It's just weekdays that are the inflexible ones.
<mhall119> chaynie: grad school doesn't care about discussions about the design and development of the most popular consumer linux distro on the planet?
<chaynie> only insofar as I can relate it to extentialism and humanistic psychology..
<MichelleQ> erm.
<chaynie> Of course, we think, therefore Ubuntu is.... so it might work.
<MichelleQ> what, 'zactly, are you studying?
<chaynie> MichelleQ: Getting my Master's of Liberal Studies.
<MichelleQ> ah, ok
<chaynie> Thought I'd so something completely different.
<chaynie> err do,
<MichelleQ> well, that certainly fits the bill
<mhall119> chaynie: you're doing grad work in psychology?
<mhall119> I thought you were in CS
<mhall119> actually, I sociological study of the Ubuntu community and how Canonical interacts with it as a company would be a very interesting study
<chaynie> mhall119: Among other things. For the interested: http://rollins.edu/holt/graduate/mls.html
<chaynie> mhall119: I got my BA in CS.
<mhall119> I need to get off my butt and register for classes
<MichelleQ> yes, yes you do
<MichelleQ>  /nagging off
<MichelleQ> who wants a doughnut?
<dantalizing> doughnuts are evil
<dantalizing> i'll take 3
<MichelleQ> homemade today
<MichelleQ> plain cake, and cherry cake
<pak33m> mmm, red velvet cake
<dantalizing> blue velvet ftw
<jimmah> dantalizing: "don't you f look at me"
<jimmah> hehe
<dantalizing> jimmah: thats national velvet
<dantalizing> j/k
<jimmah> hehe
<MichelleQ> coca-cola cake, ftw
<jimmah> stoo, I haven't made it to lunch yet
<itnet7> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cake....
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-22
<shadowchaser> heyanyone loaded ubuntu on a cheap android tablet before?
<mhall119> not me
<mhall119> I think it's been ported to the Galaxy S Tab though
<crashsystems> hello florida.
<maxolasersquad> hello california.
<jtatum> oh hi
<mhall119> hey crashsystems 
<mhall119> and jtatum 
<jtatum> hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-23
<cjohnston> /16/35
<cjohnston> uggh
<himuraken> d
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-07-16
<ShawnR> ok, got a ?.  I have ASUS N53SV (Syntek webcam) on 64-bit 12.04.  On initial install/first-run the webcam works where i can use it to take my profile picture
<ShawnR> but that's where the fun ends... it doesn't work ANYWHERE else in ubuntu
<ShawnR> why would it work there, but not once i'm actually running unity/etc?
<DammitJim> do you guys know what I could use to save web form data to a file in a linux embedded system?
<DammitJim> THey are telling me PHP would require more than 128MB of memory
<govatent> hello
<ShawnR> hi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-07-17
<ShawnR> anyone here know how to set fixed width tabs in Firefox 13?
<ShawnR> nothing in prefs or about:config and I tried creating a userChrome.css file and put some code I found online there... nothing works
<ShawnR> it seems when my laptop goes in and back from hibernate, USB goes bad until reboot.  lsusb returns "unable to initialize libusb: -99"
<ShawnR> any way to just reset/restart USB to maybe get that working again?
<ShawnR> my usb mouse won't work until it starts working again, which kinda stinks
<zoopster> ShawnR: likely a issue with a driver/kernel mod - have you done some research on it to see if others are reporting it?
<ShawnR> tried to, but everyone is just talkin about their dell won't do USB on install of 11.04
<ShawnR> mine works... jsut not if i hibernate and come back out
<ShawnR> their resolution was to acpi=off in grub
<zoopster> ShawnR: if you find what driver runs it you might be able to remove and re-insert it.
<zoopster> yea that won't help you
<ShawnR> that's what i was trying to figure out, but i'm not so awesome at knowing that
<ShawnR> how do i find what driver is running my usb?
<zoopster> heh...neither am i
<ShawnR> fyi, my touchpad on the laptop works (which IIRC is connected via usb internally)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-07-18
<ShawnR> so i'm debating on installing 12.04 on my desktop as a dual boot (it's my only windows box... for PC games when/if i ever get time to play them anymore)
<ShawnR> I'm just leary about it messing up the boot of windows 7 (it messed mine up on my laptop when i installed 11.10)
<raubvogel> Does anyone have an example of an iptable egress rule (allow to, say, connect to www.server.com:80 from a LAN) for a firewall?
<Bryanste-> hey zoopster, how are you? Can you tell me what Mike N's irc nick is? 
<zoopster> Bryanstein: I don't recall off hand...blue something?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-07-19
<govatent> hello ubuntu-fl
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-07-20
<DammitJim> anybody cross compile from x86 to mips?
<zoopster> you like to tempt fate don't you DammitJim
<DammitJim> zoopster, honestly, I don't know what that means since my brains are fried
<DammitJim> but I'm laughing anyways :D
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-07-21
<ShawnR> so, for the first time... ever, i actually have a "decent" desktop running linux
<ShawnR> it's kinda nice having a good gfx card behind it along with a real kyb and mouse
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-07-21
<govatent> hello world
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-07-15
<mhall119> team re-verification meeting is starting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<mhall119> itnet7_away: did you update the wiki with your events?
<itnet7_away> mhall119: I'm sorry I didn't have an opportunity to
<mhall119> itnet7_away: that's ok, we're in #ubuntu-meeting now if you can pop in a say hello
<itnet7> Daniel a few hours again announce he's leaving our company
<MichelleQ> say what, itnet7 ?
<itnet7> MichelleQ: I'm not sure if you remember by buddy Daniel, he just gave his two week notice
<MichelleQ> I do!  Where's he headed?
<itnet7> He'll be working for Nuance, another company here locally, doing linux stuff
<mhall119> itnet7: cool, tell him congratulations for us
<MichelleQ> ah, good for him.  :)  
<mhall119> yay, we're re-verified!
<balloons> ^ - ^
<MichelleQ> alright, one thing off the list.  :) 
<itnet7> He was the reason I was staying here
<MichelleQ> Maybe some doors opening for you then?
<itnet7> I was kind of hoping one door would have opened, but I guess next time I need to not wait so long :-(
<MichelleQ> :-/  All things in their own time.
<itnet7> Yeah
<mhall119> itnet7: at least you can wait for an opportunity to come along, that makes it easier
<MichelleQ> We should get together soon, itnet7 .  I miss seeing your crew.  :) 
<itnet7> MichelleQ: they're in Jersey at the moment, I'll be heading up there on Thursday 
<itnet7> Once we get back we'll have to get together
<MichelleQ> oh, have a good trip.  :)  
<itnet7> zoopster: how's it going?
<zoopster> hey chris...going good...how are you?
<itnet7> not bad, been seeing tidbits here and there about you guys on FB
<itnet7> Looks like you guys are doing well
<mhall119> zoopster: are you still in Lutz or are you up in Pensacola now?
<zoopster> mhall119: i'm in palmetto now...at the s i275/i75 juncture
<itnet7> Gosh I miss a real irc client
<mhall119> zoopster: the north one?
<zoopster> south
<mhall119> ah, ok
<zoopster> manatee county
<itnet7> bbl :-)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-07-16
<DammitJim> j
<mhall119> hey DammitJim 
<mhall119> how's it going?
<DammitJim> what's up?
<DammitJim> it's going man, how are you and family?
<mhall119> DammitJim: good, we got our loco team re-verified yesterday!
<mhall119> that means we can request release DVD and conference packs again
<DammitJim> that's awesome
<DammitJim> I see the momentum
<mhall119> how's your family? kids growing up fast?
<DammitJim> too fast
<DammitJim> did you know we are expecting a boy in September?
<mhall119> no! congratulations!
<DammitJim> :)
<DammitJim> yup, so we'll have 3 girls and 3 boys
<mhall119> did you know we've got a big conference coming to Orlando in September?
<DammitJim> need to get a bigger car LOL
<mhall119> DammitJim: I think they stop calling them "cars" at that size :)
<DammitJim> yes! I was thinking about seeing if my company could either "sponsor" me or something
<DammitJim> yes, sir
<mhall119> DammitJim: that would be cool, admission is pretty cheap even if they just give you paid time off to attend
<DammitJim> like my Michael said: "You should get a MONSTER truck"
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> it would make parking easier :)
<DammitJim> ha
<DammitJim> the conference is fossetcon, right?
<mhall119> yup
<DammitJim> what day is that?
<DammitJim> baby is due around that date, but wouldn't mind checking it out
<DammitJim> this conference is not only Ubuntu, right?
<mhall119> thursday -> saturday
<mhall119> sept 11->13
<mhall119> DammitJim: right, it's any open source
<DammitJim> is Jimmy doing the DJ thing?
<mhall119> thursday will be a series of workshops and training-type presentations, we'll be using them to run an UbuCon
<mhall119> DammitJim: I havne't hear from jimmy in ages :(
<mhall119> been over a year I think
<DammitJim> I see him at church sometimes, but never really hung out with him
<DammitJim> when is UbuCon?
<mhall119> thursday, Sept 11
<DammitJim> I finally got people on here to run a couple of Ubuntu servers (they didn't want my Debian stuff)
<DammitJim> but it's been hard to get them to move from Red Hat Enterprise
<mhall119> better than nothing
<DammitJim> I still haven't figured out why my apt sources give me errors, but oh well
<DammitJim> so, thursday to Saturday... is there a schedule out, yet?
<mhall119> http://fossetcon.org/2014/schedule-2014
<DammitJim> I should plant a seed in the president's head
<DammitJim> I like the after party entry ;)
<DammitJim> do you guys need help with something?
<mhall119> DammitJim: the loco team is going to help organize ubucon
<mhall119> Bryanstein is organizing the rest, he could probably use more volunteers
<Bryanstein> he DammitJim I was actually planning on emailing Jimmy
<Bryanstein> To see what he's up to
<DammitJim> cool@
<DammitJim> Bryanstein, have we met?
<Bryanstein> DammitJim, ummm I'm sure we have...you work with coops?
<DammitJim> not sure who coops is
<DammitJim> last time I met some of you guys was at mhall119 's house
<Bryanstein> Well I'm sure we met...I was the only black guy floating around :oP
<DammitJim> LOL
<DammitJim> I need zoopster to get me a cool shirt again ;)
<DammitJim> well, what do you need help with?
<Bryanstein> DammitJim, outreach first!
<DammitJim> I'm going to need to put a request in here at the office to participate
<Bryanstein> DammitJim, where is "the office"
<Bryanstein> We will have all types of training so your other coworkers can get in on the action too
<DammitJim> Lake Mary
<Bryanstein> DammitJim, we also need volunteers for the event days as well
<DammitJim> I might be able to volunteer
<DammitJim> coworkers here know nothing about Linux
<Bryanstein> follow us on twitter too! @fossetcon we follow back
<DammitJim> but we'll see who else I can drag out of the office
<Bryanstein> Ok cool...like the facebook page http://facebook.com/fossetcon
<Bryanstein> Where ever we are like it, follow it, post and repost it, hehehe. Tell the LUG's we need the community behind this or else if just can't happen again!
<DammitJim> this conference is for all Florida?
<Bryanstein> DammitJim, this conference is for all of the world
<Bryanstein> Got some people coming from Canada
<DammitJim> oh wow
<DammitJim> cool@
<Bryanstein> Russia probably
<Bryanstein> So that's what I'm saying...if we want to keep it in FL...primarily Orlando. We have to be able to show the sponsors and exhibitors the community is behind it
<zoopster> congrats on the recert mhall119
<Bryanstein> People will come from all over but realistically if we don't get our local folks...it's a serious fail
<DammitJim> I can see that
<DammitJim> it's clear as glass
<Bryanstein> So help DammitJim! Show up...bring as many people as you can! Err Register now btw...we have giveaways too
<DammitJim> I want to win something!
<mhall119> Bryanstein: do you have a printable flyer people can put on on bulletin boards at work or on campus?
<Bryanstein> mhall119, yes I do as a matter of fact
<Bryanstein> Hmmm I need to have it edited to include Chef before I give it to you though...hmmm
<DammitJim> Chef will be part of it?
<DammitJim> any salt by any chance?
<Bryanstein> DammitJim, Chef is giving training
<Bryanstein> Chef is a Gold Sponsor btw
<DammitJim> oh wow
<DammitJim> and I am about to jump on the salt wagon!!!
<Bryanstein> Yes...and there will be Puppet Training...haven't announced that yet
<DammitJim> that's huge
<Bryanstein> Well I contacted Salt wayyyyyyyy back in Feb and March, May
<Bryanstein> No response
<Bryanstein> :o(
<DammitJim> idiots
<DammitJim> is it too late?
<Bryanstein> Well...we'll get em next time...Chef and Puppet training are enough I'd say
<Bryanstein> Then it could be Ansible, JuJu
<Bryanstein> Well we'll have JuJu training too!
<Bryanstein> Don't forget about JuJu...but it just never stops, lol. We can't cover ALL of automation, but I would like to have Salt in a booth and perhaps in a session
<Bryanstein> mhall119, can you let me know approx how many ubuntu/canoncial folks will need to be at the booth
<Bryanstein> With the upgrade...you might need more space :oP
<mhall119> Bryanstein: well I will be there, and jose and pleia2 (assuming she won't be at an HP booth)
<mhall119> balloons probably will be there
<mhall119> I don't know for sure who all from the loco team is going to be there and when
<DammitJim> what upgrade?
<DammitJim> I just asked in the IRC channel for salt about why they weren't coming
<DammitJim> UtahDave is asking for info to set up a booth
<DammitJim> what do I tell him?
<DammitJim> Bryanstein, do you want to just talk to him @ #salt?
<Bryanstein> DammitJim, I'll pop in there
<DammitJim> sweet
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-07-17
<DammitJim> Bryanstein, were you able to get stuff sorted out with UtahDave @ salt?
<Bryanstein> DammitJim, I'll see...we're emailing each other
<DammitJim> sweet
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-13
<ahoneybun> seems Tom replied mhall119
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I saw, hopefully you'll get a +/- 1 on those files soon
<mhall119> though if we're not printing 15.04, I suppose there's no ruch
<mhall119> rush
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> 15.10 will be printed if possible
<ahoneybun> but at least the template is done (if those work)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I have no clue how to use inkscape...
<mhall119> ahoneybun: it's not that hard, and there are good tutorials online
<ahoneybun> do I need to cut around the red line?
<ahoneybun> I'm guessing that part will not be printed anyway
<mhall119> no idea, that's stuff tom should know
<ahoneybun> the text is the old layer
<ahoneybun> and I need to remove that old background
<ahoneybun> I believe I got it
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun, Are you makin' a Linux poster? :o
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: DVDs and sleeves for them
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much: no artwork for a Kubuntu DVD
<Nothing_Much> cool
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much: I made a LoCo poster if you want to use that
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I sent the front cover svg so far
<ahoneybun> I'll work on the other one once I know Inkscape works
<Nothing_Much> Is anyone around the Lake Mary area? I've submitted two applications to IT jobs ( hardware-based ), anybody know of any places hiring?
 * Nothing_Much apologizes in advance
<ahoneybun> in advance for?
<Nothing_Much> Asking if there's any job openings anywhere in Lake Mary for IT stuff >.>
<Nothing_Much> or anything that pays at least $11 an hour
<ahoneybun> mhall119: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/3167-ubuntu-hour-south-florida/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-14
<ahoneybun> balloons should come to a Global Jam in SF lol
<balloons> ahoneybun, sure thing.. Let me just take a couple days of my life and get on a plane :-)
<balloons> ohh.. you mean south florida?
<balloons> perhaps?
<balloons> lol
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> where did you think I meant balloons?
<balloons> SF only ever stands for San Francisco
<ahoneybun> oh
<balloons> lol
<ahoneybun> well I'm not in that SF
<balloons> I'm kidding.. but yea, that was my thought
<ahoneybun> XD
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-17
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I have a chance to do another Ubuntu Touch talk next month so 
<ahoneybun> it was really good I took those Developer packets from you at SELF lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-18
 * ahoneybun is Mojo Donuts for his first Ubuntu Hour :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: balloons Bryanstein https://twitter.com/ATHoneycutt/status/622500679354032128
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-19
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I see you saw the UbuntuHour results
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I did, was adam outler there?
<ahoneybun> he could not make it I think
<ahoneybun> I'm sure Keith told him about it mhall119
<mhall119> ah, too bad, he's a really interesting guy
<ahoneybun> I've met him and agree
 * ahoneybun starts making a slideshow for his Ubuntu Phone talk
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'll get a use out of those developer papers from SELF 
<mhall119> nice
<mhall119> ahoneybun: have you heard back from Tom about your DVD art yet?
<ahoneybun> yep taking some original pictures
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I have not 
<mhall119> ok, I'll take a note to follow up with him tomorrow
<ahoneybun> might hear back on monday
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I may recruit you to help the Xubuntu team do the same, I think they have some art assets already, just needs to be put into DVD/sleeve formats
<ahoneybun> mhall119: my talk will be a lightning talk so it will be quick
<ahoneybun> mhall119: assuming that I made them right
<mhall119> ahoneybun: where are you giving a lightning talk?
<ahoneybun> a local FLUX event
<mhall119> oh, cool
<ahoneybun> Florida Linux Users Group
<ahoneybun> no clue about the X
<mhall119> is SWFLUG still around?
<ahoneybun> no clue, I found FLUX and the other LUG though meetup
<ahoneybun> all I know is everyone loved the spot I picked for the Ubuntu Hour
<mhall119> the donut shop?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> mhall119: did you not see the awesome donuts?
<ahoneybun> hey Nothing_Much
<Nothing_Much> Hey ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> mhall119: here is my slideshow so far: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6zAAODZFwQ2T1lDQjd4ZmZBWnM/view?usp=sharing
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun, That's pretty cool, except the dox thing, first and last name.
<Nothing_Much> Are you adding more content to it?
<ahoneybun> a bit
<ahoneybun> I added a page about devices supported and QR codes to swappa for the devices
<Nothing_Much> Nice
<Nothing_Much> I'm curious, have you guys had time to see how terrifying Windows 10 is or just Ubuntu all the way? :D
<ahoneybun> I've have not tried it
<Nothing_Much> You don't want to
<Nothing_Much> Imagine Facebook: The OS
<Nothing_Much> Data mines *everything*
<ahoneybun> oh boy
<ahoneybun> Windows 8 was slow as hell
<Nothing_Much> Windows 10 is more optimized
<Nothing_Much> But it data mines *EVERYTHING*
<ahoneybun> even 8.1 was not better
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much: http://usefoss.com/
<Nothing_Much> I wish I could go where you guys are heading
<Nothing_Much> But unfortunately I have a slightly decent paying job and apartment I have to keep afloat
<ahoneybun> where we're going?
<ahoneybun> oh
<Nothing_Much> Global Jam? Yeah, I can't go anywhere, really. I'd love to have a higher paying job if I had more social skills to work for a Linux company or coding skills.
<ahoneybun> oh yea
<ahoneybun> I'm planning something for Global Jam this cycle as well
<ahoneybun> hopefully it will have more people 
<Nothing_Much> I'm not even sure what a global jam is
<Nothing_Much> But I gotta head out now, work, see y'all
<ahoneybun> mhall119: KeithIMyers Bryanstein https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6zAAODZFwQ2ZGF6aW41UE5FcDg/view?usp=sharing
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-07-18
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping on the merch for Weds
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Florida Team IRC channel. LoCo Team Meetup Page for upcoming events and meetings: http://www.meetup.com/ubuntufl | Check back from time to time on our website: ubuntu-fl.org
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Florida Team IRC channel. LoCo Team Meetup Page for upcoming events and meetings: http://www.meetup.com/ubuntufl | Check back from time to time on our website: http://ubuntu-fl.org/
<ahoneybun> there we go
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-07-19
<balloons> Coming Soon! :-)
<ahoneybun> oh you saw balloons?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: my event is tomorrow and no swag?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: did you request swag?
<ahoneybun> from you, yes
<ahoneybun> mm not getting swag or money for food...
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I don't have swag to give, you're suppose to request it via the appropriate forms
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> guess I heard it wrong
<ahoneybun> I'll do it right next time
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-16
<floridagram-bot> David Romeo was added by: David Romeo
<floridagram-bot> <David Romeo> Fwd from YOONLER ELITE: HELLO ARE U IN CANADA, UK, US, IRELAND NEW ZEALAND OR AUSTRALIA AND U R LOOKING FOR A JOB OR U WANT TO MAKE MONEY WORKING PART TIME. WITH YOONLA I MAKE 50-100$ OR MORE DAILY WITHOUT SELLING ANYTHING ONLINE. PAYMENT IS THROUGH PAYPAL AND CREDIT CARDS. … Join here...  … https://app.yoonla.com/evolve?a_aid=5b2bc322143b5 … For more join my whatsapp group …
<floridagram-bot> https://chat.whatsapp.com/2M091tWFjqEF3Vdl6xYGnT  … OR inbox me 🤝.....
<floridagram-bot> David Romeo was removed by: ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> New Humble Bundle Linux books: http://cloud.ahoneybun.net/index.php/s/gQNH3DmX8cGipjm
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Yep, I saw it
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Oh, dang! Thanks!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Heads Up - The Essential Phone is down to $250 on Amazon Prime Day - That is an insane deal for 128 GB of Storage - https://www.amazon.com/Essential-Phone-Unlocked-Display-Camera/dp/B074BWGRKH/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1531768625&sr=1-3&keywords=essential+phone&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&linkCode=ll1&tag=kmyers-20&linkId=78b793eedb00d3540cff901fc2e34514
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> how the hell have you been able to access the web site???
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is badly broken right now but I have my ways
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> third party link?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, No. I was able to get on it before the site went to shit
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze, Of course! I'll use that link for any other books I get.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i love how the amazon device pages are perfectly fine, yet no other prime deals are
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers i haven't really seen anything so far that's making me say i need to buy it now, how about you?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I behaved, got a few small things
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Anything good?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm thinking maybe I should get the essential phone?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, It is a good phone
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Shit, it looks like it is back to the normal price
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> damn
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Wair
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You can order it on Prime Now and have it delivered to my house. The price is still $250 there
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's alright, I'll be backing up the galaxy note when I get back from NC, I might go to your place if you'd be okay with helping
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://primenow.amazon.com/dp/B078SQ7GWK?qid=1531784496&m=AJ39VBGW74JME&sr=1-1&ref_=pn_sr_sg_1_img_AJ39VBGW74JME
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ooh
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am not sure how much longer though
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - The Grey Option here is also showing $250
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.amazon.com/Essential-Phone-Unlocked-Display-Camera/dp/B078SQ7GWK/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1531768625&sr=1-3&keywords=essential+phone&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&th=1&linkCode=ll1&tag=lz0d6-20&linkId=1a5bea3e0951ffd35ba9fdf486856a91
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Thats normal prime, you specifically need to select the Grey one
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> What's the normal price?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> 499
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Actually the black is showing as $250 as well
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Half off
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> the web site is still being screwy
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hm, does your prime now mean you can get the phone by today?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm leaving tomorrow afternoon/morning
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It has Android 8.1, gets fast updates, has great battery life and 128 GB of storage
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Yes, 2 hours in many areas (I am in one of those areas)
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ooh okay, do I need to go through you to get it? I can pay you in a few minutes through google pay
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'd want the black one
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> copycat
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I need to get the frak away from t his iPhone xD it hurts
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and I think the essential might have better antenna
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Than my 6s
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You can, I can order it now
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Yes please, I'll come pick it up today
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> it'll be a little later tonight
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm out right now I'll drive down
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Let me double check to make sure it will get here today
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> okay
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Welp, No times today
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> What times are there tomorrow?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> None, it is not giving me the option at all
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> aw nutbunnies
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is really screwed up
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Okay don't worry about it, I'll just spend the time to back up the galaxy note, thank you though!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You may want to order it on Amazon anyway and hold it. You can ship it to me and I can ship it to you if you want. That price is insane
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> hm..
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yeah good point.. send me your address?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-17
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi / @Ivoriesablaze - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073ZLSMFT/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&psc=1&linkCode=ll1&tag=lz0d6-20&linkId=c95c307b6b035193c8abb8017581cfed
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The MonoPrice MP Select Mini is down to $180
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://twitter.com/LustingLemur/status/1018990961395789824
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Amazon has a 480 GB SanDisk SSD for $80.00!!! https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-480GB-Solid-State-SDSSDA-480G-G26/dp/B01F9G46Q8/ref=as_li_ss_tl?&s=prime-day-secondary&psr=PDAY&ie=UTF8&qid=1531767734&sr=1-2&keywords=ssd&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&linkCode=ll1&tag=usbbatterypacks-20&linkId=f691a3c5de17d645dbd2d93ec82002c6
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Damn I'm on a 240GB right now lol.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah, i see it... i'm seriously contemplating it
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> it's gonna be either the 480 or the 240...
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> aw hell, when is this gonna happen again?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Next year but who knows
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The 480 is insane
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i mean this price
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Who knows
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I wish the NVIDIA Shield TV was more on sale.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> well, happy birthday to me, i suppose
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Yeh, except the Oreo update is a bit of a mess on mine
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I've only been using my PS4 for everything lately.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I cancelled the order
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I can't justify it right now
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Thx
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Thx Keith*
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Overspent at SuperCon
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @KMyers did you see my message the other day about maxing cash back rewards?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Um...
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Crap, I missed that
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> One sec, reading
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hmmm... I have honestly not been happy with Chase for a while. I am in the middle of a cash back rush right now
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent - What do you think of this
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am doing it again but bigger
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I was averaging between 2 and 10 percent cash back last year
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Pretty much
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I currently have 740 bucks in chase points
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> But I feel like I can further maximize points gather with the other bank
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That was the cashback match, Technically it was over $1024 from a single card
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> The other bank is 10 percent back on all purchases and 12 on gas and groceries
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Why were you unhappy with chase these days
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, The customer service is non-existent. I prefer to do things online when possible but whenever I go into a branch, it is almost impossible to speak to anyone
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> True.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> The other bank I'm looking for is 100 percent
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It took them 4 months to correct a simple spelling error in my name (that they made)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Happy Birthday @Ivoriesablaze - You are now at the legal drinking age
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Yep, 10 years ago today
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Amazon has the Raspberry Pi Camera on sale for $10 bucks - https://www.amazon.com/Arducam-Megapixels-Sensor-OV5647-Raspberry/dp/B012V1HEP4/ref=as_li_ss_tl?smid=A2IAB2RW3LLT8D&pf_rd_p=1e60991e-bcf0-4d90-9cff-cbc52236b1a1&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-8&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=13887280011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=A474180RYYHRNBDEZ8V6&linkCode=ll1&tag=usbbatterypacks-20&linkId=8eb744625583d8b4d3f28e400f84f39c
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Meh, a $5 discount
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I picked up a 3tb drive for 60
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> https://www.meetup.com/hackmiami/events/250787457/
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> 60 people are attending.
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Look familiar?
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> Lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-18
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Yup
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> 👍
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Would anyone mind if I post system76 stuff in here?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I dont
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Cool.
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> http://blog.system76.com/post/175995780368
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Windows Command Line Is Going To Get Better With Emojis, Tabbed Console, And More … https://fossbytes.com/windows-command-line-better-emojis-tabbed-console/
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> I thought it was kinda funny because they show the windows 7 as a Linux top command.  Which is obviously impossible on Windows 7
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-19
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> What is that?
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Cold brew coffee in a chocolate milk container xD
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I need that
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Found it at Walmart! Might have it down there
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-21
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Microsoft Releases PowerShell Core for Linux as a Snap Package … https://thehackernews.com/2018/07/powershell-core-linux-snap.html
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, https://kmyers.me/blog/chromeos/installing-microsoft-powershell-on-chrome-os-with-project-crostini/?fb_action_ids=10216391846371716&fb_action_types=news.publishes
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I unsnapped it
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> I've noticed powershell on Windows is pretty slow to start.  How is it on Linux?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Starts pretty fast. I am not a massive powershell user but have dabbled with it at times
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-22
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> is there a trick to finding a decent priced/quality hotel?
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Looking for a place to stay in asheville
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Hotels.com
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Or call around directly
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Hotels .com
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Hey @AdamOutler - Happy Birthday!!!
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Oh, thanks!
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @AdamOutler happy birthday
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Thanks
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> Happy birthday @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Thanks
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> I registered to a hostel
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Going today
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @RazPi, Hmm. Looks productive
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-07-15
<guest93758> Hi, what's going on with #ubuntu-us-foo, everything is down but you guys?
<guest93758> (OK, I've only checked 7, but, hey...)
